# Looking for IT recruitment agency



## WAM1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi folks, looking to relocate to Malaysia with family from NZ/AUS. Any suggestions as to the best IT agencies to use? Much appreciate your time & comments. Cheers


----------



## annie11 (Jun 1, 2011)

WAM1 said:


> Hi folks, looking to relocate to Malaysia with family from NZ/AUS. Any suggestions as to the best IT agencies to use? Much appreciate your time & comments. Cheers


You can always try jobstreet & kelly services. 

cheers!


----------

